# Deleting sockets



## balanga (Jun 4, 2019)

How do you delete a rogue socket which has been left behind when an application closes?

I often get caught out by mysql which seems to leave an open socket when something failed. I normally reboot to get rid of it but think there is a proper way of doing it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2019)

The /tmp/mysql.sock is just a file. It usually doesn't need to be removed, even if the previous invocation crashed and didn't clean up.


----------

